# Encrypted Message



## BILLY KAY (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a phrase or words that need to be deciphered......this is all the info i have.

on mntr pe nq gns nod hznd

any assistance would be appreciated
thanks


----------



## byu (Apr 15, 2009)

Um... this should be in the Off-Topic Discussion section. But I'll help you solve it anyway. I like puzzles.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 15, 2009)

cool; i'll let you know if i find anything.


----------



## yukiwerts (Apr 15, 2009)

This is obviously a cryptogram. A cryptogram is a code made by substituting a different letter for each letter of the alphabet. In a particular code, for example, the l's might be replaced by j's, & the j's might be replaced by b's. Every letter is usually changed. I'll have to work on it for a while. The only way this will possilbly work is guess and check! Man, how troubling...

EDIT: I've tried all the combinations no offense but this make no sense at all.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 15, 2009)

How do you decrypt this? Couldn't there be many answers?


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 15, 2009)

N is the most occuring letter...


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 15, 2009)

You have 3 2-letter words in there.

Common 2 letter words:

an as at
by do hi
if in is
no of on or
so to up


----------



## byu (Apr 15, 2009)

So we have

on mntr pe nq gns nod hznd

Which is
-- ---- -- -- --- --- ----
if we substite each letter with lines

So, now we need to think of something that fits this

If only if we can code... then we can decode this code.
(Note the first part before the ...
That's my best guess for now)


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 15, 2009)

... so perhaps it's "s" or "e" or something?


----------



## byu (Apr 15, 2009)

on mntr pe nq gns nod hznd

I'd say N=E
But then we have

nq

so Eq
ea, eb, ec, ed, I can't think of any good ones

but if its S

we have Sq

which could be So

so we have N = S and Q = O, and that's all I can think of now


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 15, 2009)

we should look for the vowels first,, since every word must have at least one vowel..work on that first


----------



## byu (Apr 15, 2009)

We have Q = O already...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 15, 2009)

Lol all of the cryptogram solvers on the internet come up with "LO SOME IN OF YOU OLD PROD"


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 15, 2009)

N could = T


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 15, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong but, 10 letters of the message appear only once which means that there could be many answers.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 15, 2009)

yea,, N is in every word but one of them,, im thinking either A, E, or O for it


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 15, 2009)

FYI: O and D are tied for the second most occuring letters. (They occur twice. N occurs six times).


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 15, 2009)

hmmm interesting,, let me check


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 15, 2009)

All other letters: M, T, R, P, E, Q, G, S, H, and Z occur only once.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 15, 2009)

We could work on what "on", "nod" and "hznd" could be since n, o, and d are used at least twice.


----------



## byu (Apr 15, 2009)

Good idea

ON could be GO (just a thought!)

then nod should be OGd, which doesn't make sense...

But if ON is hm...


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 15, 2009)

Btw I'm hoping there aren't any abbreviations!


----------



## BILLY KAY (Apr 15, 2009)

shouldnt be any........what of ogd being god?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 15, 2009)

hmm...if ogd is god, then is there some sort of 213 pattern?


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 15, 2009)

Billy, are you certain the encrypted message is correct?


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 15, 2009)

BILLY KAY said:


> I have a phrase or words that need to be deciphered......this is all the info i have.


So you don't know where it came from, what language it is, or why it needs to be deciphered?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 15, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> BILLY KAY said:
> 
> 
> > I have a phrase or words that need to be deciphered......this is all the info i have.
> ...



Or even if it is unsolvable?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 15, 2009)

ive been going at it and i got nutin


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 15, 2009)

maybe there's no answer and its just something to keep you occupied


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 15, 2009)

That's what was thinking....it is his first post so maybe he's just some guy screwin' with us forum members


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 15, 2009)

and why is there no cappital or period?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 15, 2009)

Did anyone try a mirror?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 15, 2009)

You need to tell us where you got it from, it may be helpful. For example, could this have anything to do with Ovaltine?


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 15, 2009)

I bet it's in a different language...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't think he's gonna answer any questions  Who knows though.


----------



## BillB (Apr 15, 2009)

lo home as of now old plod? The only other thing has "or got one shoe" at the end. That's all I can come up with.

Bill


----------



## BILLY KAY (Apr 15, 2009)

*ENCRYPTED MESSAGE - CONT*

i do know this is solvable as i was told that by the person who sent it to me today. he did say it is hard but definitely doable


----------



## envy253 (Apr 15, 2009)

lol maybe that person put random letters and told you to try decoding it for kicks


----------



## Bryan (Apr 15, 2009)

BILLY KAY said:


> i do know this is solvable as i was told that by the person who sent it to me today. he did say it is hard but definitely doable



In theory, decryptiong RSA is solvable, it just takes a long long long time to do. And since you're not giving us any information, this could be something similar. While not as complex as RSA, it could use some weird 1950's Batman logic that once you explain it, it's simple, but no one would ever jump to that conclusion.

"Well Robin, I didn't look at the letters, but I looked between the letters. Taking the distance between the letters with a wrapping alphabet, I came up with a series of numbers, and applied those to the Spanish alphabet to arrive at the answer. Let's go to the abandoned taco shell factory!"

But of course, Batman had some sort of clue to go on, unlike this.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Apr 15, 2009)

Well Robin, if you take the preceding letter or following letter, alternately on each letter, one gets:
NO LOSS OF MR FOR ONE GAME

I don't know what the "MR" would mean, but maybe it makes sense to someone.
- cqvbf


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 15, 2009)

cuBerBruce said:


> Well Robin, if you take the preceding letter or following letter, alternately on each letter, one gets:
> NO LOSS OF MR FOR ONE GAME
> 
> I don't know what the "MR" would mean, but maybe it makes sense to someone.
> - cqvbf



wow is that a really good guess or is your iq above 400?


----------



## cuBerBruce (Apr 15, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> cuBerBruce said:
> 
> 
> > Well Robin, if you take the preceding letter or following letter, alternately on each letter, one gets:
> ...



Probably more along the lines of a good guess.

Being the small amount of ciphertext to go on, I figured the rule must be rather simple in nature. It seemed like using the next letter of the alphabet could be something on the right track, as in "nq gns" = "OR HOT". Simple cryptogram substitutions didn't seem to be leading to anything, so I started thinking possibly that alternate letters might need to be handled differently. It seemed that trying the preceding letter of the alphabet might be a logical complement to using the following letter of the alphabet. So I tried combining those two ideas on alternate letters, and that seemed to work.

- cqvbf "vbxod"


----------



## Odin (Apr 15, 2009)

After spending hours of studying this message and using various advanced mathematical equations and formulas I came to the conclusion of this:
The encrypted message: "The cake is a lie"


To be honest I have no clue. Sorry I couldn’t be more of a help.


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 15, 2009)

cuBerBruce said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > cuBerBruce said:
> ...



darn it's exactly like one of the previous posts, once you explain it it's simple, but no one would jump to that conclusion.


----------



## brunson (Apr 15, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> cuBerBruce said:
> 
> 
> > Well Robin, if you take the preceding letter or following letter, alternately on each letter, one gets:
> ...


No, he has an IQ of 100, he's just 400 years old. ;-)


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 15, 2009)

Why is everyone convinced that a letter is signed to another?

What if the solution is just something so far away from what you're thinking?

For example: O T T F ?

You think that they have a numerological pattern or something? No

One Two Three Four Five

So F.


----------

